# Dart Harpoon



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

What do ya think is the best way to go with this. I see lots of brands but what length etc..

Thanks


----------



## Capt. John (Oct 5, 2007)

Go to swordfishingcentral.com a lot of folks do not use them up hear but you can sign up and ask your questionor just search past threads. My personal opinion is the Poon it is very well made and easy to store with its own bag. Capt. John.


----------

